

Was high school terrible for kids who become entrepreneurs and hackers? - mingyeow

I am just curious whether entrepreneur/hackerish guys have it rougher because we probably think very differently from most people. High school was certainly terrible for me.<p>Despite being good at sports and being excellent in school, I was probably the most miserable kid in high school.<p>It was too long ago, but my vague memories includes posing all sorts of weird questions to my teachers which people laughed at, and being absolutely outlandish in my ideas on how to do things.<p>It was really bad last time, but looking hard, these are very much the same "heck it" traits that made me start the various projects I did. Just curious - did any of you share the same experience?
======
p01nd3xt3r
As a hacker I solve problems and do not believe in simply regurgitating facts
for the hell of it.

High school was horrible. I left early to work for a startup and it was the
best decision I ever made.

------
iterationx
I had a graduating class of 531, which means there was more than enough
outcasts to form an outcast clique.

------
paulgb
I didn't hate high school, but I certainly don't miss it.

------
Mz
Hated it. Looked in to leaving early. It didn't work out.

(Not sure I qualify as a hacker, though. I code my websites by hand but that's
it.)

